# Need Suggestion for New PC building



## Techkon9 (May 29, 2021)

Hello guys,

I am planning to buy new System from scratch. So need you suggestion and Improvement if any.

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.' Vague answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work.)*
Ans: Mostly for Maya, Unreal. and renderers like Arnold, Vray.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then please mention.*
Ans: 1.45 Lakh approx. trying to get everything below this with a 10-15k Monitor (but not a priority)

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: No much info on this

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows.

*5. How much hard drive / solid-state drive space is needed?*
Ans: 1TB HDD and 500GB NvMe

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention the screen size and resolution you prefer. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, then do mention the screen size and resolution of the monitor you have.*
Ans: preferably 27", But i have spare Monitor for few Months for i can delay purchase of New monitor.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy? i.e. which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: nothing

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: in between 10-12 days

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before? Or, will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans:Long back.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Pune. But i will buy from a Known shop in Mumbai. if required i will get some Online

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: This is the configuration i looking to buy

         1. Processor: Intel i9 - 10850K or 10900  (10Core are prioirty )
         2. Motherboard: Asus TUF gaming z490 plus , suggest if better and cheap alternative
         3. GPU:  RTX2070 or RTX3060( biggest problem not available   and those available are shoot Up. What if i buy without this for now
         4. Power: Antec earthwatts  or Silver stone, coolermaster Gold pro 750W
         5. RAM: g.skill or Ripjaw V 16GB 3200Mhz
         6. Cooler: cooler master ML240L
         7. Storage1: WD blue 500GB NVMe
         8. Storage2: Seagate/Wd 1TB HDD
         9. Cabinet: Cooler master MB511 or you suggest.


----------



## aby geek (May 30, 2021)

You can't buy gpu right now so either you should look at laptops or place order for custom pc build.
But in your budget you can get a laptop around 120k and add a monitor only if you need the large screen.


----------



## $hadow (May 30, 2021)

aby geek said:


> You can't buy gpu right now so either you should look at laptops or place order for custom pc build.
> But in your budget you can get a laptop around 120k and add a monitor only if you need the large screen.


Or just build a system less gpu


----------



## aby geek (May 30, 2021)

$hadow said:


> Or just build a system less gpu


That's precisely the reason you shouldn't be up at 2 am


----------



## Techkon9 (May 30, 2021)

aby geek said:


> You can't buy gpu right now so either you should look at laptops or place order for custom pc build.
> But in your budget you can get a laptop around 120k and add a monitor only if you need the large screen.


Thanks for reply. By the way. My priority is PC so Laptop is not at all option. Coz sometime i might render overnight too.  at least for 1-2 months i have a Monitor with me so is not a priority as of now. Also i am thinking to buy a cheap whichever available GPU for 5K-6K for now and buy a good one (2070 or 3060) once price reduced and available. What you think? and What you say about the configuration i have posted


----------



## Techkon9 (May 30, 2021)

aby geek said:


> That's precisely the reason you shouldn't be up at 2 am


That is the plan if gpu is not at all available but will thinking to get at least a gpu for 5k-6k


----------



## omega44-xt (May 30, 2021)

aby geek said:


> You can't buy gpu right now so either you should look at laptops or place order for custom pc build.
> But in your budget you can get a laptop around 120k and add a monitor only if you need the large screen.


Laptops aren't as powerful as a similarly priced desktop, even with overpriced GPUs. Laptops are for those who need portability.

Like at 1.2L you get a laptop with 8 core i7 + RTX 3060 100W (Helios 300). In desktop terms, its performance will be similar to the old R5 3600 + GTX 1660Ti (somewhere near that, surely below desktop 2060). You can build a PC with RTX 3060 for around 1.2L w/o monitor, assuming 60-65k for 3060.


----------



## aby geek (May 30, 2021)

For rendering amd is the way to go.
If desktop replacement laptop does not appeal to you then custom build is the way to go.
Be warned though unlike prebuilt pc custom pc builders put trial windows which you will have to specify to upgrade to full version.

Custom pc builders you should look at are:
Volted pc, ant pc, smc international, MVP gaming.

You can keep in touch with rptech to be updated about when they have stock back.
3060 should be priced at 36k
3070 at 44k
3080 at 62k
3090 at 133k.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 30, 2021)

CPU - Intel i9 10850K - 37k

CPU cooler - ARCTIC Freezer 34 Esports Duo - 4.4k

Mobo - MSI Z490 A Pro - 15.5k

RAM - 2x8GB DDR4 3200MHz - 7.5k

GPU - Asus/MSI/Zotac/Gigabyte RTX 3060 - 60k (see if you can get it)

M.2 SSD - WD SN550/Kingston A2000 500GB - 5k*

HDD - WD/Seagate 1TB - 3.2k

PSU - Corsair CV650 80+ bronze - 5k

Cabinet - Lian Li 215 or other mid tower ATX - 6k

Total - 143.6k

Due to Intel CPU with iGPU, it will run without a dedicated GPU.


----------



## aby geek (May 30, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Laptops aren't as powerful as a similarly priced desktop, even with overpriced GPUs. Laptops are for those who need portability.
> 
> Like at 1.2L you get a laptop with 8 core i7 + RTX 3060 100W (Helios 300). In desktop terms, its performance will be similar to the old R5 3600 + GTX 1660Ti (somewhere near that, surely below desktop 2060). You can build a PC with RTX 3060 for around 1.2L w/o monitor, assuming 60-65k for 3060.


How about the 145k strix g15 with 5900hx and 3060. The 3060 is more than 100w in that isnt it.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 30, 2021)

aby geek said:


> How about the 145k strix g15 with 5900hx and 3060. The 3060 is more than 100w in that isnt it.


That has 115-130W TDP range. I think there's G17 with RTX 3070 around 1.5L as well, 3070 at 115W might outperform desktop RTX 2060, might be close to 2060S (that's just 10% above 2060). R9 5900HX should be barely above R7 3700X for multicore performance. But a lot of these performance numbers depends on laptop chassis, esp thermals.


----------



## Techkon9 (May 30, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> CPU - Intel i9 10850K - 37k
> 
> CPU cooler - ARCTIC Freezer 34 Esports Duo - 4.4k
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply. By the way. Is Artic Freezer better that CM ML240L? DO you know if i can find any performance benchmark chart for MSI z490 A pro( as it looks good). 
What you suggest on GPU? should i wait for to let prices go down. as i think to buy a cheapest of cheap gpu for timebeing. coz 60K is over budget for me.
also Lian Li is better that CM MB511 ?
and what you suggest if i go for AMD build with similar configuration  then how much overall difference will be moneywise. Like this:

Build1:
CPU - Intel i9 10850K - 37k

CPU cooler - ARCTIC Freezer 34 Esports Duo - 4.4k

Mobo - MSI Z490 A Pro - 15.5k

RAM - 2x8GB DDR4 3200MHz - 7.5k

GPU - 

M.2 SSD - WD SN550 500GB - 5k*

HDD - WD/Seagate 1TB - 3.2k

PSU - Corsair CV650 80+ bronze (I prefer 650W gold )

Cabinet - Lian Li 215 or other mid tower ATX - 6k


Vs
Build 2:
CPU - AMD Ryzen 3900X around 41K

CPU cooler - ARCTIC Freezer 34 Esports Duo - 4.4k

Mobo - Asus x570 TUF- 18K

RAM - 2x8GB DDR4 3200MHz - 7.5k

GPU - 2070/3060

M.2 SSD - WD SN550 500GB - 5k*

HDD - WD/Seagate 1TB - 3.2k

PSU - Corsair CV650 80+ bronze (I prefer 650W gold )

Cabinet - Lian Li 215 or other mid tower ATX - 6k


----------



## aby geek (May 30, 2021)

*www.theitwares.com/processors/amd-...-105w-desktop-processor-100-100000023box.html
Found 3900x below 40k. Are they reliable?


----------



## $hadow (May 30, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *www.theitwares.com/processors/amd-...-105w-desktop-processor-100-100000023box.html
> Found 3900x below 40k. Are they reliable?


One of the oldest shop in Lamington Road. Seems legit to me


----------



## aby geek (May 30, 2021)

Some prebuilts to give you an idea what you can expect with a custom build from these players.
*www.voltedpc.in/kill-streaker3600xt-rtx-3060
*techdreams.co.in/product-category/video-editing-rigs/mid-level-video-editing-rigs/
*www.tibgstore.co.in/product/cypher/
Omega could you check if there are any imbalance or dicey components in any of these configs.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 30, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> Thanks for reply. By the way. Is Artic Freezer better that CM ML240L? DO you know if i can find any performance benchmark chart for MSI z490 A pro( as it looks good).
> What you suggest on GPU? should i wait for to let prices go down. as i think to buy a cheapest of cheap gpu for timebeing. coz 60K is over budget for me.
> also Lian Li is better that CM MB511 ?
> and what you suggest if i go for AMD build with similar configuration  then how much overall difference will be moneywise. Like this:


1. Can't say if ML240L is better or worse but might be better. ARCTIC option is cheaper though & great for its price. It likely won't handle 200W+ CPU which an OC'd i9 can do, but should be good enough to run at stock.

2. Mobo VRM test, good budget mobo indeed




3. I agree GPUs are overpriced. If it works for you, get a cheap GPU or a used one for now.

4. Yes, Lian Li 215 is better, best budget case IMO. Check review by Gamers Nexus.

5. With R9 3900X you will get 12c/24t CPU which is better than i9 10900K in multicore loads. There are some apps that might prefer Intel CPUs though. Check review by Hardware Unboxed as a start point for benchmarks. AMD CPUs lack iGPU, so a dGPU is mandatory to boot it. With R9 3900X you can postpone cooler purchase for some time & use stock cooler.




My cooler recommendations:
Cooler - Noctua NH D15 - 8.5k
or Deepcool Gamerstorm Assassin III - 7.5k
or Lian Li Galahad 240mm AIO - 9.5k
or ARCTIC Freezer 34 Esports Duo - 4.4k


----------



## omega44-xt (May 30, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Some prebuilts to give you an idea what you can expect with a custom build from these players.
> *www.voltedpc.in/kill-streaker3600xt-rtx-3060
> *techdreams.co.in/product-category/video-editing-rigs/mid-level-video-editing-rigs/
> *www.tibgstore.co.in/product/cypher/
> Omega could you check if there are any imbalance or dicey components in any of these configs.


OP's requirement is CPU intensive.

Cypher seems good, Kill Streak not so much. That Garuda from techdreams looks good for OP except for CPU cooler & cabinet (NZXT H510 looks good but runs hot).


----------



## aby geek (May 30, 2021)

Is it true that 6700xt is better than 3070? And how can we make sure the deepcool smps is the one linus recommends and not the variant he warns against. Maybe op should ask for photographs as well before placing order.

All other configs on volted were above 150k after this.

Maybe OP they should get in touch with these builders and get a quote from all of them. Especially MVP gaming coz they require account creation to access the configs.

Who is the distributor for radeon cards in India?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 30, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Is it true that 6700xt is better than 3070? And how can we make sure the deepcool smps is the one linus recommends and not the variant he warns against. Maybe op should ask for photographs as well before placing order.
> 
> All other configs on volted were above 150k after this.
> 
> ...





You have to ask seller for exact part used.


----------



## aby geek (May 30, 2021)

How do you feel about qudro cards I did find a 2 gb quadro for 14.5k and a 4gb for 25k.
Since the purpose is not gaming we could consider these.


----------



## Techkon9 (May 31, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Some prebuilts to give you an idea what you can expect with a custom build from these players.
> *www.voltedpc.in/kill-streaker3600xt-rtx-3060
> *techdreams.co.in/product-category/video-editing-rigs/mid-level-video-editing-rigs/
> *www.tibgstore.co.in/product/cypher/
> Omega could you check if there are any imbalance or dicey components in any of these configs.


Yes That Garuda is Good.


----------



## Techkon9 (May 31, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> 1. Can't say if ML240L is better or worse but might be better. ARCTIC option is cheaper though & great for its price. It likely won't handle 200W+ CPU which an OC'd i9 can do, but should be good enough to run at stock.
> 
> 2. Mobo VRM test, good budget mobo indeedView attachment 20302
> 
> ...


Hmm..That made things more clear....So i thought for sometime and i feel that i should give both these build option to the Pc guy from whom i am going to purchase in Mumbai. and get the Quote. So I made few changes as inspiration from this post and the Garuda Configuration. I will buy whichever is lower in price from them.

Any contact in Pune?

Lian Li Galahad is Good Liquid but slight costlier than CM ML240L

Build1:
CPU - Intel i9 10850K - 37k

CPU cooler - Lian Li Galahad / CM ML240L  7K-8K; whichever is available.  Better drop 'Freezer' if someday overclocked.

Mobo - MSI MAPG Z490 TOMAHAWK - 20K

RAM - 2x8GB DDR4 3200MHz Mostly Ripjaw V - 8k

GPU - As we had discussion will buy a cheap or second gpu for now.

M.2 SSD - WD SN550 500GB - 5k*

HDD - WD/Seagate 1TB - 3k

PSU - Suggest a Good 650W  between 6-7k Gold 650 is enough i guess? )

Cabinet - Lian Li 215 /  CM MB511 - 6K;  whichever is available

This is Going 94K without temp gpu price. which is fine. i guess

Vs
Build 2:
CPU - AMD Ryzen 3900X around 45k

CPU cooler - ARCTIC Freezer 34 Esports Duo / CM ML240L  4.4-7k; whichever is available

Mobo - Asus TUF gaming x570 - 18.4k

RAM - 2x8GB DDR4 3200MHz Mostly Ripjaw V - 8k

GPU - As we had discussion will buy a cheap or second gpu for now.

M.2 SSD - WD SN550 500GB - 5k

HDD - WD/Seagate 1TB - 3k

PSU - Suggest a Good 650W  between 6-7k Gold 650 is enough i guess? )

Cabinet - Lian Li 215 /  CM MB511 - 6K;  whichever is available

This is Going 99K without temp gpu price.


----------



## aby geek (May 31, 2021)

You will have to go custom to get all perfect components.
The garuda ryzen is not bad either you can order something along those lines.
Are you okay with 1660 super or you want more gpu horsepower?
Quadros will take of your cpu load. They are maid for rendering.

Contact both rptech and the techdrreams store for gpu availibility first.
Currently the zotac 1050 ti is doing rounds for 14.5k or 15.5k.
I found a 2 gb quadro for 14.5k as well and a 4 gb one for 25k.
Dont buy the quadro from rp as they have mrp listed.

3900x is 39k ish on the itwares I already posted the link earlier. Dont pay anything over 42k for it.

@omega44-xt  I checked amd website they had ingram micro listed as auth vendor but ingram india site doesnt have gpu and stuff. Could you dig out someone like rptech for radeon?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 31, 2021)

aby geek said:


> You will have to go custom to get all perfect components.
> The garuda ryzen is not bad either you can order something along those lines.
> Are you okay with 1660 super or you want more gpu horsepower?
> Quadros will take of your cpu load. They are maid for rendering.
> ...


AMD doesn't care about the Indian market as much as Intel or Nvidia, likely because India is a small market & AMD is a relatively smaller company, not sure. Have seen multiple times where Intel & Nvidia products were priced more competitively here vs AMD than in US. One example is 2070S was 25% more expensive than 5700XT in US making it a great value, but the same was not seen here with 2070S being like 10-15% more expensive.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 31, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> Hmm..That made things more clear....So i thought for sometime and i feel that i should give both these build option to the Pc guy from whom i am going to purchase in Mumbai. and get the Quote. So I made few changes as inspiration from this post and the Garuda Configuration. I will buy whichever is lower in price from them.
> 
> Any contact in Pune?
> 
> ...


Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L V2 RGB Cooler Review - KitGuru

Check last 2 graphs. That arctic cooler seems better than I expected. Anyways get ML240L V2 if you go the AIO route, is like 7.3k at amazon.

Instead of MB511, maybe Deepcool Mattrexx 55 Mesh 4F ADD RGB will be a better cabinet, compare their features. I will still put Lian Li 215 as my top choice, which is 5.5k at mdcomputers. 

If not Corsair CV650, just jump to Antec HCG750 Gold at 7.6k, great for its price with 10 year warranty. Keep the bill safe. Sadly there are no good priced 650W gold PSUs.


----------



## Techkon9 (May 31, 2021)

aby geek said:


> You will have to go custom to get all perfect components.
> The garuda ryzen is not bad either you can order something along those lines.
> Are you okay with 1660 super or you want more gpu horsepower?
> Quadros will take of your cpu load. They are maid for rendering.
> ...


yes i actually taken few part from garuda and few from you guys suggestion. actually as i am going to spead 40-45k later on 2070/3060 gpu so i dont want to spend too much now. I just need a compatible, cheap, workable gpu.
yes will contact them but i am trying to get the pc build from Pune, near to Pune. like Mumbai as if anything goes wrong then i can able to travel. so  rptech is fine.

Previously I have taken most prices from Primeabgb.com (Mumbai based which i know), and MacIT (again Mumbai based and my friend purchased from here) both are on Lamington road in Mumbai.

3900x is for 45k on primeabgb. so as u said i will take the pricing from rptech and macIT


----------



## aby geek (May 31, 2021)

As @$hadow  said The itwares is also on lamington road so you can get the processor from them if they have a good record among customers.

Check mdcomputers and clarion as well if they are asking for only a week more than the Mumbai based shops then its decent delivery time considering the current scenario.  If you want it urgently then sure go with local sellers.

45k is a bloated price. The 3900x was 41800  few weeks ago and I found the 39k listing at that time and its stilll there. 

3060 is 36k and 3070 is 44k on rptech. Sit on their chest until they give you a gpu.
Techdreams gpu prices are close to rp tech so ask them whats the soonest they can restock and deliver.


----------



## Techkon9 (May 31, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L V2 RGB Cooler Review - KitGuru
> 
> Check last 2 graphs. That arctic cooler seems better than I expected. Anyways get ML240L V2 if you go the AIO route, is like 7.3k at amazon.
> 
> ...


yes yes truely surprizing. I will go for Artic freezer 240. its also AIO type


----------



## aby geek (May 31, 2021)

*mdcomputers.in/deepcool-gamerstorm-dq650m-650watt-80-plus-gold-fully-modular-dp-gd-dq650m.htmlFor deepcool psu only gamerstorm are recommended. Stay away fro dq-m v2/v2L.
If you find the gigabyte aorus 850 around 10k grab it. Again non aorus gigabytes may even explode so skip those.
They are costly I know but never skimp on a psu. If you think you will use for example  750w then get 850w or more.

This also makes the tier a in list by linus. The 650w is 8k. This is 750w.
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...0-plus-gold-certification-fully-modular-smps/


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 1, 2021)

aby geek said:


> As @$hadow  said The itwares is also on lamington road so you can get the processor from them if they have a good record among customers.
> 
> Check mdcomputers and clarion as well if they are asking for only a week more than the Mumbai based shops then its decent delivery time considering the current scenario.  If you want it urgently then sure go with local sellers.
> 
> ...


need to ask about itwares.
yes so true man. even i saw it for 39k few week back 
3060 at 36k ...but chking current situation. let hope.. they have a hugeeee stock.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 1, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L V2 RGB Cooler Review - KitGuru
> 
> Check last 2 graphs. That arctic cooler seems better than I expected. Anyways get ML240L V2 if you go the AIO route, is like 7.3k at amazon.
> 
> ...


Yes Deepcool Mattrexx is Good and will put MB511 as 2nd option.

Antec HCG is for 7950/- on Primeabgb and its few rupees cheaper the antec earthwatts 750W


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 1, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *mdcomputers.in/deepcool-gamerstorm-dq650m-650watt-80-plus-gold-fully-modular-dp-gd-dq650m.htmlFor deepcool psu only gamerstorm are recommended. Stay away fro dq-m v2/v2L.
> If you find the gigabyte aorus 850 around 10k grab it. Again non aorus gigabytes may even explode so skip those.
> They are costly I know but never skimp on a psu. If you think you will use for example  750w then get 850w or more.
> 
> ...


I think 750W is enough and better than 650W.
This MSI MPG A750GF is for 9K. so higher


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 1, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> Artic freezer 2





omega44-xt said:


> Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L V2 RGB Cooler Review - KitGuru
> 
> Check last 2 graphs. That arctic cooler seems better than I expected. Anyways get ML240L V2 if you go the AIO route, is like 7.3k at amazon.
> 
> ...


I will try to accomodate  Artic Freezer ||  240. its impressive but 8K...
although as per that Review How you rate Deepcool castle 240EX as it is Good but high on Noise level but that is ok


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 1, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> AMD doesn't care about the Indian market as much as Intel or Nvidia, likely because India is a small market & AMD is a relatively smaller company, not sure. Have seen multiple times where Intel & Nvidia products were priced more competitively here vs AMD than in US. One example is 2070S was 25% more expensive than 5700XT in US making it a great value, but the same was not seen here with 2070S being like 10-15% more expensive.


Any compatible Graphic card under 10K. i trying to restrict price 1lakh 5k with including tmp graphic card. As later Main GPU will also need to purchase puting everything below 1.45K

@omega44-xt @aby geek


----------



## aby geek (Jun 1, 2021)

Rptech can't  really sell over the mrp like others are doing. But those who want to buy quadro cards they should be aware as there is a huge gap. Rptech has listed quadro cards at mrp so the flagship quadro rtx 8000 48gb is 6 lacs on rptech website while other sites are selling it for as low as 4.8lacs.

Heres a gpu below 10k. Other than this gt 730 is available for 8k as well.
*www.amazon.in/dp/B075SWV1K6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_A4635HV1NWNFHGFYAC9X
As for smps being expensive thats true if your getting modular units from reputed brands.
You could call the authorized seller of MSI in your city and negotiate with them. If they give cheaper prices then grab the msi mpg a850gf even. 850 is 10200 online, at that price you might as well look for a corsair 1000w.

Antec hcg is great starting point for a card like 3060. Look at service quality an nearby centres and choose brand accordingly.
You should ask about it in Indian gaming  reddit what have users chosen and why. You might find hands on experience of the units you are considering.

Make sure to watch build videos on youtube for your cabinet and cooler. There have been instances where the cooler stuck out of the system and the cabinet could not be closed.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 1, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> Yes Deepcool Mattrexx is Good and will put MB511 as 2nd option.
> 
> Antec HCG is for 7950/- on Primeabgb and its few rupees cheaper the antec earthwatts 750W


Earthwatts is bad. HCG Gold is a Tier A PSU, somehow well priced in India just when PSU prices started rising & Corsair PSUs became unobtainable.

Don't like the design of Lian Li 215? Just check its review by Gamers Nexus.



Techkon9 said:


> I will try to accomodate  Artic Freezer ||  240. its impressive but 8K...
> although as per that Review How you rate Deepcool castle 240EX as it is Good but high on Noise level but that is ok


Deepcool one is loud. Freezer II seems good, check prices, stocks & reviews as I can't find it in stock.
Review by Gamer's Nexus for 280mm model is great: 



240mm will be a bit worse though but still has good reviews:




The Arctic Cooling Liquid Freezer II 240 & 420 AIO Coolers Review: Big and Effective


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 1, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> Any compatible Graphic card under 10K. i trying to restrict price 1lakh 5k with including tmp graphic card. As later Main GPU will also need to purchase puting everything below 1.45K
> 
> @omega44-xt @aby geek


IMO look for used GPUs. If you go the Intel route, you don't need a dGPU on day 1 of your PC. Otherwise, look for a GT 1030 DDR5 varaint.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 1, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> IMO look for used GPUs. If you go the Intel route, you don't need a dGPU on day 1 of your PC. Otherwise, look for a GT 1030 DDR5 varaint.


I will chk for more info on Artic freezer || 240 . 
Yes i am not going for earthwatts. I will either go for antec hcg or the MSI A750 only if comes in 7k range


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 1, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Rptech can't  really sell over the mrp like others are doing. But those who want to buy quadro cards they should be aware as there is a huge gap. Rptech has listed quadro cards at mrp so the flagship quadro rtx 8000 48gb is 6 lacs on rptech website while other sites are selling it for as low as 4.8lacs.
> 
> Heres a gpu below 10k. Other than this gt 730 is available for 8k as well.
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B075SWV1K6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_A4635HV1NWNFHGFYAC9X
> ...


I tried contacting rptech as they have a branch in Pune also. But not received. So o sent them mail and raised a enquiry on thr site as well


----------



## aby geek (Jun 1, 2021)

*lanoc.org/review/power-supplies/8288-msi-mpg-a750gf-power-supply
According to these guys msi psu need an extra cable and the fan is on the noisy side.
@omega44-xt  what would you suggest below 10k that has value and wattage right?


*www.amazon.in/dp/B07K61BFCH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_F8SHY5VMY71F9ZFTS3FQ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1Found this the reviews are good but it is made in china.

Techkon post in the psu thread also. You'll get many more opinions and suggestions.
I personally feel that if nothing worthwhile is available under 8k then do consider some well known units above 10k like a 80 plus gold above 850w is good for around 11k but buying a 700w platinum won't serve the purpose even if its within your budget.

Gigabyte aorus 850w is a great deal if going over 10k but ask about all of these options in the psu thread as well.
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...d-certification-fully-modular-psu-gp-ap850gm/

The review.
*www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/aris-bitziopoulos/gigabyte-aorus-gp-ap850gm-psu-review/


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 1, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *lanoc.org/review/power-supplies/8288-msi-mpg-a750gf-power-supply
> According to these guys msi psu need an extra cable and the fan is on the noisy side.
> @omega44-xt  what would you suggest below 10k that has value and wattage right?
> 
> ...


OP doesn't need 850W, I don't think he will even get an RTX 3080 as a GPU at MSRP.

I suggest Antec HCG gold 750W, which was going for 7.5k with a lot of sellers. Good Tier A PSU with a 10-year warranty. Silverstone Strider Gold S is a Tier B PSU, still good though.

[psucultists] PSU Tier List
Buy Online ANTEC HCG 750 750W 80 PLUS GOLD FULLY MODULAR PSU HCG750 Gold GB - in India


----------



## aby geek (Jun 1, 2021)

Yes I know its a great unit. Is single rail enough in the long run?
It even scores more than the aorus. So we are sorted with the psu.
Which component is still remaining?

*www.kitguru.net/components/power-s...-gold-750w-80-plus-gold-modular-power-supply/


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 2, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Yes I know its a great unit. Is single rail enough in the long run?
> It even scores more than the aorus. So we are sorted with the psu.
> Which component is still remaining?
> 
> *www.kitguru.net/components/power-s...-gold-750w-80-plus-gold-modular-power-supply/


That PSU is already overkill for most users including OP. It should be able to even handle a slightly OC'd i9 + 3080. With full OC on i9, OP needs a heavy investment on cooling as that i9 will be very hot, but that's not worth it IMO. IMO removing the 125W power limit & enabling MCE is enough for most users, i9 10900K runs at about 200W & provides like 5-8% performance uplift over stock 125W setting. So if you go beyond, you get low uplift for huge power increase.
Numbers will be bit lower for i9 10850K.













Just see the performance gain when running i9 at full OC at 300W, not a drastic gain IMO. Better to spend the extra 6-8k on R9 3900X over i9 10850K for extra performance.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 2, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> That PSU is already overkill for most users including OP. It should be able to even handle a slightly OC'd i9 + 3080. With full OC on i9, OP needs a heavy investment on cooling as that i9 will be very hot, but that's not worth it IMO. IMO removing the 125W power limit & enabling MCE is enough for most users, i9 10900K runs at about 200W & provides like 5-8% performance uplift over stock 125W setting. So if you go beyond, you get low uplift for huge power increase.
> Numbers will be bit lower for i9 10850K.
> 
> View attachment 20310
> ...


yes i am planning to go on for R9 3900X.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 2, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Earthwatts is bad. HCG Gold is a Tier A PSU, somehow well priced in India just when PSU prices started rising & Corsair PSUs became unobtainable.
> 
> Don't like the design of Lian Li 215? Just check its review by Gamers Nexus.
> 
> ...


hehehe...no  nothing as such against the design of Lian Li215. I do not ever care about design at all. The main focus is productivity. actually, i am putting Lian Li as 2nd option now.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 2, 2021)

Some coolers for 3900x.
*www.windowscentral.com/best-cpu-coolers-amd-ryzen-9-3900xWill cm hyper 212 be enough?
I read arctic service centre might be hard to come by in some cities.

*mdcomputers.in/noctua-nh-d15.html
*mdcomputers.in/cooler-master-air-cooler-hyper-212-red-led-rr-212l-16pr-r1.html


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 2, 2021)

So Here is the Updated Build i have sent to the my Pc vendor.

Build1:
CPU - Intel i9 10850K - 37k

CPU cooler - Artic Freezer || 240 - 8.8K;

Mobo - MSI MAPG Z490 TOMAHAWK - 20K

RAM - 2x8GB DDR4 3200MHz Mostly Ripjaw V - 8k

GPU - As we had discussion will buy a cheap or second gpu for now(will update after a list i get from vendor)

M.2 SSD - WD SN550 500GB - 5k

HDD - WD/Seagate 1TB - 3k

PSU - Antec HCG 750W Gold - 7.9K

Cabinet - Deepcool Matrexx 55 4F / Lian Li 215  - 5K; whichever is available

This is Going 95K without temp gpu price. which is fine.

Vs
Build 2:
CPU - AMD Ryzen 3900X around 45k

CPU cooler - Artic Freezer || 240 - 8.8K;

Mobo - Asus TUF gaming x570 - 18.4k

RAM - 2x8GB DDR4 3200MHz Mostly Ripjaw V - 8k

GPU - As we had discussion will buy a cheap or second gpu for now(will update after a list i get from vendor)

M.2 SSD - WD SN550 500GB - 5k

HDD - WD/Seagate 1TB - 3k

PSU - Antec HCG 750W Gold - 7.9K

Cabinet - Deepcool Matrexx 55 4F / Lian Li 215  - 5K; whichever is available

This is Going 1.016K without temp GPU price. It would be great if I get R9 3900X at somewhere between 39-41K. coz then only i can manage to get this specification between 95k-96K(which could be awesome).


----------



## aby geek (Jun 2, 2021)

Some cabinets.
*mdcomputers.in/cougar-mx660-mesh-r...R4R9j_-AV6eHrHYPcsLG-ttpsPjsObiQaAqqgEALw_wcB
*mdcomputers.in/adata-xpg-mid-tower...jebGtyH95OjxFqBR0-rKJ9HpfRYc--NYaAt1rEALw_wcB


----------



## aby geek (Jun 2, 2021)

*www.theitwares.com/processors/amd-...-105w-desktop-processor-100-100000023box.html
*elitehubs.com/amd-ryzen-9-3900x-processor/
*compify.in/product/amd-ryzen-9-3900x/
*shop.clarioncomputers.in/product/amd-ryzen-9-3900x-processor/
*www.theitdepot.com/details-AMD+Ryzen+9+3900X+3.8GHz+Processor_C30P31691.html
*gamesncomps.com/product/amd-ryzen-9-3900x/


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 2, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Earthwatts is bad. HCG Gold is a Tier A PSU, somehow well priced in India just when PSU prices started rising & Corsair PSUs became unobtainable.
> 
> Don't like the design of Lian Li 215? Just check its review by Gamers Nexus.
> 
> ...


Yes this good

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ias2b3


----------



## aby geek (Jun 2, 2021)

How much are you willing to spend on cooler?
Maybe get noctua dh 15 for now and splurge on an expensive one next year.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 3, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Some coolers for 3900x.
> *www.windowscentral.com/best-cpu-coolers-amd-ryzen-9-3900xWill cm hyper 212 be enough?
> I read arctic service centre might be hard to come by in some cities.
> 
> ...


Normal Hyper 212 isn't good. Hyper 212 Black with 2nd fan for push pull should be good. Better get that Arctic one for that budget. Considering R9 3900X pulls 140W instead of 105W (listed TDP) at full load by default, if cooling can keep up, better get a suitable cooler. Arctic one seems good for 140W CPUs for cheap. After OC, R9 3900X pulls like 170W, so definitely much lower than i9 with manual OC.

Noctua NH D15 is definitely a great cooler.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 3, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> So Here is the Updated Build i have sent to the my Pc vendor.
> 
> Build1:
> CPU - Intel i9 10850K - 37k
> ...


IF you get a dedicated GPU, AMD will be better for you. Sometimes 3900XT is cheaper than 3900X because it lacks a cooler in box, so check its price as well. That X570 is a good mobo. RAM prices sometimes fluctuates a lot, but has overall increased a bit in past few months. Lian Li 215 is 5.5k at mdcomputers, usually just under 6k with rest. Deepcool should be under 5.5k.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 4, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Some cabinets.
> *mdcomputers.in/cougar-mx660-mesh-r...R4R9j_-AV6eHrHYPcsLG-ttpsPjsObiQaAqqgEALw_wcB
> *mdcomputers.in/adata-xpg-mid-tower...jebGtyH95OjxFqBR0-rKJ9HpfRYc--NYaAt1rEALw_wcB


actually these are bit overpriced for me. 5K is enough


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 4, 2021)

aby geek said:


> How much are you willing to spend on cooler?
> Maybe get noctua dh 15 for now and splurge on an expensive one next year.


(previously 7k ). Now 8K( is also bit high) but this Artic freezer || 240 is worth the deal for the price in AIO.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 4, 2021)

by the way i talk to that rptech guys. those are distributer and not retailer. so they dont sell single parts but they provide a retailer no. to whom they distribute. so will contact him tomorrow.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 4, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> IF you get a dedicated GPU, AMD will be better for you. Sometimes 3900XT is cheaper than 3900X because it lacks a cooler in box, so check its price as well. That X570 is a good mobo. RAM prices sometimes fluctuates a lot, but has overall increased a bit in past few months. Lian Li 215 is 5.5k at mdcomputers, usually just under 6k with rest. Deepcool should be under 5.5k.


yes i told the seller that about price of XT too... for dedicated think need to wait. By the Way what is founder's edition GPU ?


----------



## aby geek (Jun 4, 2021)

Here are some around 8k. If you go above 9k then those corsair h100i start. But nzxt m22 seems like a good deal.

*mdcomputers.in/deepcool-gamerstorm-castle-240ex-rgb-dp-gs-h12-csl240ex-rgb.html
*mdcomputers.in/nzxt-kraken-m22-rgb-rl-krm22-01.html
*mdcomputers.in/corsair-h100x-cw-9060040-ww.html
*mdcomputers.in/cooler-master-masterliquid-ml240r-rgb-mlx-d24m-a20pc-r1.html


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 4, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> yes i told the seller that about price of XT too... for dedicated think need to wait. By the Way what is founder's edition GPU ?


GPUs sold directly by Nvidia is Founder's edition model. Otherwise, GPUs are sold by 3rd party AIBs like Asus, MSI, Zotac, etc.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 4, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Here are some around 8k. If you go above 9k then those corsair h100i start. But nzxt m22 seems like a good deal.
> 
> *mdcomputers.in/deepcool-gamerstorm-castle-240ex-rgb-dp-gs-h12-csl240ex-rgb.html
> *mdcomputers.in/nzxt-kraken-m22-rgb-rl-krm22-01.html
> ...


120mm AIOs are a waste of money IMO. The cheap 4.4k Arctic Freezer Duo will outperform it for thermals & noise. AIOs are aesthetically more pleasing though.

Seriously, check this link I posted earlier:
Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L V2 RGB Cooler Review - KitGuru

Arctic Freezer II 240 selected by OP is good. CM ML240L V2 is a good 2nd choice for AIO. Deepcool Castle is noisy, hence lower temps as well though. H100x is older version of H100i apparently & is the same case as Castle:
Corsair H100x Liquid Cooler Review - KitGuru


----------



## aby geek (Jun 4, 2021)

Cooler master ml 240r is better than 240l v2. 
Kitguru mentions that h100x performs better than the arctic freezer ll 240 and even h115i but overall score for h100x is 8.5 and arctic got 9.

I don't see arctic liquid freezer selling anywhere online. Its out of stock at mdcomputers listed @ 8800rs.
What is the correct pricing for it.

And how much height clearance do we need to select a cabinet ?


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 4, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> GPUs sold directly by Nvidia is Founder's edition model. Otherwise, GPUs are sold by 3rd party AIBs like Asus, MSI, Zotac, etc.


so they  are good right. price wise could be less?


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 4, 2021)

FE cards are decent if the case has good airflow and ambient temps are _not too hot _like peak summer of Delhi. Price wise they are too good to ignore today. But no point in talking about it unless you are 100% sure you can get one.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 4, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> 120mm AIOs are a waste of money IMO. The cheap 4.4k Arctic Freezer Duo will outperform it for thermals & noise. AIOs are aesthetically more pleasing though.
> 
> Seriously, check this link I posted earlier:
> Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L V2 RGB Cooler Review - KitGuru
> ...


Yes Artic is worth every penny


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 4, 2021)

FE?


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 4, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> So Here is the Updated Build i have sent to the my Pc vendor.
> 
> Build1:
> CPU - Intel i9 10850K - 37k
> ...


By the way instead of G skill Ripjaw V 3200Mhz, I can go G. skill sniper X 16GB(2*8gb) 3600Mhz it for 7.5K so some saved plus increased Mhz.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 4, 2021)

Ryzen 3 series support upto 3600mhz so yes you can go with that ram frequency.
Ryzen 5800x and over support speeds upto 4000mhz. If you are not going to upgrade to ryzen 5000 in future then  you should pick up 3600hz if you think you might upgrade few years down the line you can go with higher speeds.

Whatever frequency you go for,  with the 3900x higher clock rams will downclock to run at 3600mhz.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 4, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> so they  are good right. price wise could be less?


Yes & yes, but its considered a unicorn. Everyone just dreams of one.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 4, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> By the way instead of G skill Ripjaw V 3200Mhz, I can go G. skill sniper X 16GB(2*8gb) 3600Mhz it for 7.5K so some saved plus increased Mhz.


That is a CL19 3600MHz but is still a good one, go with that. Lower CL means better, higher freq is better. You have to use XMP profile, if you are up for it, tune timings manually.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 4, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Cooler master ml 240r is better than 240l v2.
> Kitguru mentions that *h100x performs better than the arctic freezer ll 240 and even h115i but overall score for h100x is 8.5 and arctic got 9.*
> 
> I don't see arctic liquid freezer selling anywhere online. Its out of stock at mdcomputers listed @ 8800rs.
> ...


Noise is something that's always a part of the equation. H100x is noisy:





I'm not sure if OP can find that Arctic one, but many times local dealers find stuff not listed online or at cheaper price than online, esp dealers of Tier 1 cities, usually Mumbai, Delhi, Pune guys.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 4, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> That is a CL19 3600MHz but is still a good one, go with that. Lower CL means better, higher freq is better. You have to use XMP profile, if you are up for it, tune timings manually.


sorry need a bit on XMP profile. Also instead of Asys TUF X570 How is MSI MAG B550 TOMAHANK coz both have similar only but B550 is bit low in price. even though Asus is good with Motheboard


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 4, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Ryzen 3 series support upto 3600mhz so yes you can go with that ram frequency.
> Ryzen 5800x and over support speeds upto 4000mhz. If you are not going to upgrade to ryzen 5000 in future then  you should pick up 3600hz if you think you might upgrade few years down the line you can go with higher speeds.
> 
> Whatever frequency you go for,  with the 3900x higher clock rams will downclock to run at 3600mhz.


yaaa 3600 is fine  then


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 4, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Yes & yes, but its considered a unicorn. Everyone just dreams of one.


those rptech guys has this i m not sure if they will sell as they are distributers


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 4, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Noise is something that's always a part of the equation. H100x is noisy:
> View attachment 20316
> 
> I'm not sure if OP can find that Arctic one, but many times local dealers find stuff not listed online or at cheaper price than online, esp dealers of Tier 1 cities, usually Mumbai, Delhi, Pune guys.


if the vendor from whom i am buying doesn't have this then will try to get it separately from whoever has it for sale.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 4, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> 120mm AIOs are a waste of money IMO. The cheap 4.4k Arctic Freezer Duo will outperform it for thermals & noise. AIOs are aesthetically more pleasing though.
> 
> Seriously, check this link I posted earlier:
> Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L V2 RGB Cooler Review - KitGuru
> ...


tthat artic freezer || 240 you suggested is 120ml only na?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 5, 2021)

Get Noctua NH-D15 and be done with all your CPU cooling needs.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 5, 2021)

By the way Guys  omega44-xt & aby geek even though this discussion is continuing and going great, But i really like to Say Thank you for your patience. Really appreciate your concern.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 5, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get Noctua NH-D15 and be done with all your CPU cooling needs.


I suggested that but omega said the base variant isn't that good. What is the difference between noctua dh15 black and chromax black?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 5, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> sorry need a bit on XMP profile. Also instead of Asys TUF X570 How is MSI MAG B550 TOMAHANK coz both have similar only but B550 is bit low in price. even though Asus is good with Motheboard


Ryzen CPUs don't run a 3600MHz at 3600MHz by default, maybe at 2400/2666MHz, so you have to go to BIOS & enable the XMP profile for the RAM. Manual tuning is memory OC stuff.

B550 Tomahawk is a great B550 mobo & sufficient for most. But you can go even cheaper if you want. IMO MSI B550 Gaming Plus at 14.5k is a great VFM mobo if you want to cut costs w/o sacrificing quality much. 3900X OC consumes up to 180W, I think:


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 5, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> those rptech guys has this i m not sure if they will sell as they are distributers


RPTech is the only official seller of Nvidia FE cards


Techkon9 said:


> if the vendor from whom i am buying doesn't have this then will try to get it separately from whoever has it for sale.


Can ask sellers in this group: AkExtacY - Cheapest PC Parts Marketplace



Techkon9 said:


> tthat artic freezer || 240 you suggested is 120ml only na?


What's 120mL? 240 means 240mm i.e. 2x 120mm fans.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 5, 2021)

aby geek said:


> I suggested that but omega said the base variant isn't that good. What is the difference between noctua dh15 black and chromax black?


I never said that. NH D15 is a top air cooler along with Dark Rock Pro 4. OP wanted AIO, so suggested an AIO. I personally won't buy an AIO. Just don't want any chance of potential leakage in long run, I know AIOs have come a long way, still.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 5, 2021)

Agreed I have mixed up noctua dh15 and cm hyper 212. You said normal hyper 212 isn't good but black version is.
I goofed up coz noctua dh 15 also has a chromax black version.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 5, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Agreed I have mixed up noctua dh15 and cm hyper 212. You said normal hyper 212 isn't good but black version is.
> I goofed up coz noctua dh 15 also has a chromax black version.


Yeah, I did say normal Hyper 212 isn't that good.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 6, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> FE cards are decent if the case has good airflow and ambient temps are _not too hot _like peak summer of Delhi. Price wise they are too good to ignore today. But no point in talking about it unless you are 100% sure you can get one.


oh so FE is founder's Edition...


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 6, 2021)

So this is an Updated build now. though i already sent the last update to my vendor. but I send him updated parts also for a quotation. many of my friends suggesting Intel over AMD as intel is for Loooong term( saying even offices has intel), even though  AMD has improved since rise of ryzen

Build1:
CPU - Intel i9 10850K - 37k

CPU cooler - Artic Freezer || 240 - 8.8K;

Mobo - MSI MAPG Z490 TOMAHAWK - 20K

RAM - 2x8GB DDR4 3600MHz  Gskill sniperX - 7.5k

GPU - As we had discussion will buy a cheap or second gpu for now(will update after a list i get from vendor)

M.2 SSD - WD SN550 500GB - 5k

HDD - WD/Seagate 1TB - 3k

PSU - Antec HCG 750W Gold - 7.9K

Cabinet - Deepcool Matrexx 55 4F / Lian Li 215  - 5K; whichever is available

This is Going 95K without temp gpu price. which is fine.

Vs
Build 2:
CPU - AMD Ryzen 3900X around 45k

CPU cooler - Artic Freezer || 240 - 8.8K;

Mobo - MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk - 16.4k

RAM - 2x8GB DDR4 3600MHz  Gskill sniperX - 7.5k

GPU - As we had discussion will buy a cheap or second gpu for now(will update after a list i get from vendor)

M.2 SSD - WD SN550 500GB - 5k

HDD - WD/Seagate 1TB - 3k

PSU - Antec HCG 750W Gold - 7.9K

Cabinet - Deepcool Matrexx 55 4F / Lian Li 215  - 5K; whichever is available


This is Going 99K without temp gpu price.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 6, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Ryzen CPUs don't run a 3600MHz at 3600MHz by default, maybe at 2400/2666MHz, so you have to go to BIOS & enable the XMP profile for the RAM. Manual tuning is memory OC stuff.
> 
> B550 Tomahawk is a great B550 mobo & sufficient for most. But you can go even cheaper if you want. IMO MSI B550 Gaming Plus at 14.5k is a great VFM mobo if you want to cut costs w/o sacrificing quality much. 3900X OC consumes up to 180W, I think:
> 
> View attachment 20318View attachment 20319


this B550 support max memory of 3200Mhz


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 6, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> this B550 support max memory of 3200Mhz


W/o XMP. You need XMP profiles (considered memory OC of sorts) for 3200+ MHz RAMs to function at its advertised speeds, like 3600MHz.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 7, 2021)

This is the Price quotation i received from the vendor MacIT, Mumbai

CPU - AMD Ryzen 3900X  + Mobo - MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk -  57k

CPU cooler - Artic Freezer || 240 -  as expected not available with him, will search for more sellers.
He has Deepcool castle 240EX is available - 6.9K

RAM - 2x8GB 3200Mhz DDR4 Ripjaw - 8K. he doen;t have sniperX so i might buy ram from elsewhere

GPU -  2GB DDR 5 - 4.3k

M.2 SSD - WD SN550 500GB - 5k

HDD - WD/Seagate 1TB - 3k

PSU - Antec HCG 750W Gold - 7.5K

Cabinet - Deepcool Matrexx 55 4F - 5K* / Lian Li 215 - 6K*


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 7, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> This is the Price quotation i received from the vendor MacIT, Mumbai
> 
> CPU - AMD Ryzen 3900X  + Mobo - MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk -  57k
> 
> ...


Seems ok. He's likely charging 40k + 17k for CPU + mobo, not bad.
For cooler, ask about the price of CM ML240 V2 you mentioned earlier. 

Which GPU is that?


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 7, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Seems ok. He's likely charging 40k + 17k for CPU + mobo, not bad.
> For cooler, ask about the price of CM ML240 V2 you mentioned earlier.
> 
> Which GPU is that?


yaa seems fine to me too.
although that deepcool castle also better na compare to CM ML240.
also this gamerstrom is just name right?
gpu is very entry level. i have asked him for details


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 7, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> yaa seems fine to me too.
> although that deepcool castle also better na compare to CM ML240.
> also this gamerstrom is just name right?
> gpu is very entry level. i have asked him for details


When I looked at in charts, it was more noisy than others. Look into reviews again & take a call. Ask what other options the seller has.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 7, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> When I looked at in charts, it was more noisy than others. Look into reviews again & take a call. Ask what other options the seller has.


i saw some of its review those were good. other then this he has CM, antec


----------



## aby geek (Jun 8, 2021)

Check with him if he has the upper variants. CM ml240 comes in lite , Regular , and Pro mirage. Regular/r should be around 8k and Pro/p should be around 10k. If his quoted price is reasonable you can go with these better variants.

If you find corsair then look at h100i as h100x is noisy.


The thermaltek  240 one in this list looks good.
*computerend.com/best-aio-liquid-cooler-under-10000-rs/


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 8, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Check with him if he has the upper variants. CM ml240 comes in lite , Regular , and Pro mirage. Regular/r should be around 8k and Pro/p should be around 10k. If his quoted price is reasonable you can go with these better variants.
> 
> If you find corsair then look at h100i as h100x is noisy.
> 
> ...


actually 9k is too much. as i already said 8K is the max i can go for. as artic freezer was worth a deal for few extra rupees.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 8, 2021)

Also guys instead of waiting i am thinking to buy Gigabyte RTX 2060 super 8GB which is available and comes around 36K. coz waiting for rate to come down will  not happen anytime soon. What you say??

*techguided.com/best-rtx-2060/


----------



## aby geek (Jun 8, 2021)

You should ask rptech to put you on the waitlist for 3060ti founders edition which is 36.5k. Once your name is registered they are bound to invite you to next sale. They have also cancelled recent sale as their website cant take the traffic. So act fast.

Where are you getting 2060 super for 36k? Its going for 56k at minimum right now and even that is not available.Since this system is for work consider getting the cheaper quadro for the time being. Quadros are available.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 8, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> Also guys instead of waiting i am thinking to buy Gigabyte RTX 2060 super 8GB which is available and comes around 36K. coz waiting for rate to come down will  not happen anytime soon. What you say??
> 
> *techguided.com/best-rtx-2060/


Considering current scenario, 2060S is at 36k is good. Although no chance you will get it, realistically for a new unit.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 8, 2021)

aby geek said:


> You should ask rptech to put you on the waitlist for 3060ti founders edition which is 36.5k. Once your name is registered they are bound to invite you to next sale. They have also cancelled recent sale as their website cant take the traffic. So act fast.
> 
> Where are you getting 2060 super for 36k? Its going for 56k at minimum right now and even that is not available.Since this system is for work consider getting the cheaper quadro for the time being. Quadros are available.


ok will do it. but how is founders edition cards are better than these third party like zotac,gigabyte??


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 8, 2021)

aby geek said:


> You should ask rptech to put you on the waitlist for 3060ti founders edition which is 36.5k. Once your name is registered they are bound to invite you to next sale. They have also cancelled recent sale as their website cant take the traffic. So act fast.
> 
> Where are you getting 2060 super for 36k? Its going for 56k at minimum right now and even that is not available.Since this system is for work consider getting the cheaper quadro for the time being. Quadros are available.


I think there is no waitlist on RPTech anymore. Its first come first serve basis on their web retail portal, just like it used to be on IRCTC.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 8, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I think there is no waitlist on RPTech anymore. Its first come first serve basis on their web retail portal, just like it used to be on IRCTC.


What I have understood so far is when you contact them they will assign you to the next scheduled sale. And only those select few will then get intimidated that the sale is live. If they cancel the sale they email you.
What I meant was that if they have specific sale intervals then if a sales slots are full they may consider the enquiring person for next sale.
If they are not that methodic they could atleast mention when will the next sale will be.

Since the recent sale was cancelled maybe op has a chance to get in whenever they reschedule it to.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 8, 2021)

aby geek said:


> What I have understood so far is when you contact them they will assign you to the next scheduled sale. And only those select few will then get intimidated that the sale is live. If they cancel the sale they email you.
> What I meant was that if they have specific sale intervals then if a sales slots are full they may consider the enquiring person for next sale.
> If they are not that methodic they could atleast mention when will the next sale will be.
> 
> Since the recent sale was cancelled maybe op has a chance to get in whenever they reschedule it to.


but is FE cards better then third party? i mean these third-party guys made better gradation to the base raw card??right


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 8, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I think there is no waitlist on RPTech anymore. Its first come first serve basis on their web retail portal, just like it used to be on IRCTC.


oh will chk with once them then


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 8, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> When I looked at in charts, it was more noisy than others. Look into reviews again & take a call. Ask what other options the seller has.


actully i chked on kitguru and it is in middle but cooling-wise on higher cooling side.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 8, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Considering current scenario, 2060S is at 36k is good. Although no chance you will get it, realistically for a new unit.


unfortunetly not avaiable now. i spoke with 2 sellers but its above 50k. one of them told me to wait for good gpu till diwali as price will come down . supply is flactuating. 
let see the other one is trying to get a better one for second hand.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 8, 2021)

also how is Adata XPG 3600mhz as this is the only one ram  with 3600mhz available with him in my price range of 8000K


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 8, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> also how is Adata XPG 3600mhz as this is the only one ram  with 3600mhz available with him in my price range of 8000K


Adata is a good brand. Which XPG model?


----------



## aby geek (Jun 8, 2021)

Gammix D30 8x2 16gb 3600mhz should be around 7500 for c18 latency
Spectrix d60g rgb 3600mhz 8x2 should be 9600 for c17 latency.
So ask them price of both and based on how much cheaper they are than online make your call.
Check reviews for how each ram kit performs on a ryzen system.

Since this is a productivity system you'll need more ram down the road. So check for single 16gb stick and then add another later.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jun 9, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Gammix D30 8x2 16gb 3600mhz should be around 7500 for c18 latency
> Spectrix d60g rgb 3600mhz 8x2 should be 9600 for c17 latency.
> So ask them price of both and based on how much cheaper they are than online make your call.
> Check reviews for how each ram kit performs on a ryzen system.
> ...


yes he has mostly spectrix only coz that has 3600mhz. yes will try to buy 16GB single stick only


----------



## Techkon9 (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi guys.  My sustem purchase processed atlast. Tomorrow he is assembling . Thr is one issue my pc vendor saying Antec HCG Gold has some issue. He has insisted Deepcool(10yrs warrenty) and Gigabyte (5yrs)psu.. both gold. Does Deepcool psu  is fine?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> Thr is one issue my pc vendor saying


Ignore whatever he says


----------



## aby geek (Jul 15, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> Hi guys.  My sustem purchase processed atlast. Tomorrow he is assembling . Thr is one issue my pc vendor saying Antec HCG Gold has some issue. He has insisted Deepcool(10yrs warrenty) and Gigabyte (5yrs)psu.. both gold. Does Deepcool psu  is fine?


I am pretty sure those deepcool and gigabyte power supply he is suggesting you are the ones that are not recommended due to faulty internals.
Gigabyte pb series psu even explode in some cases.
Deepcool gamerstorm is good but there are few select variants that the linus tech tip forum psu list warns against.
So stick with your antec hcg gold, the vendor wants to misguide you so his deepcool and gigabyte stock is cleared.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 15, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> Hi guys.  My sustem purchase processed atlast. Tomorrow he is assembling . Thr is one issue my pc vendor saying Antec HCG Gold has some issue. He has insisted Deepcool(10yrs warrenty) and Gigabyte (5yrs)psu.. both gold. Does Deepcool psu  is fine?


You final specs BTW?


----------



## Techkon9 (Jul 15, 2021)

Same

CPU - AMD Ryzen 3900X

Mobo - MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk  both include 59k

CPU cooler - Deepcool castle 240 EX  - 6.9k

RAM - 16GB DDR4 3600MHz Adata xpg - 9.4k

GPU - 2GB DDR5 - 4.3K

M.2 SSD - WD SN550 500GB - 5k

HDD - WD/Seagate 1TB - 3k

PSU - Antec HCG 750W Gold - 7.9K

Cabinet - Deepcool Matrexx 55 4F - 5.1k


----------



## Techkon9 (Jul 15, 2021)

aby geek said:


> I am pretty sure those deepcool and gigabyte power supply he is suggesting you are the ones that are not recommended due to faulty internals.
> Gigabyte pb series psu even explode in some cases.
> Deepcool gamerstorm is good but there are few select variants that the linus tech tip forum psu list warns against.
> So stick with your antec hcg gold, the vendor wants to misguide you so his deepcool and gigabyte stock is cleared.


I too feel same. As i also went to that linus tech forum . That anyec hcg is good.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jul 15, 2021)

aby geek said:


> I am pretty sure those deepcool and gigabyte power supply he is suggesting you are the ones that are not recommended due to faulty internals.
> Gigabyte pb series psu even explode in some cases.
> Deepcool gamerstorm is good but there are few select variants that the linus tech tip forum psu list warns against.
> So stick with your antec hcg gold, the vendor wants to misguide you so his deepcool and gigabyte stock is cleared.


He has Deepcool DQ750-M-V2L.
But i told him to look for antec.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 15, 2021)

Yes so that Deepcool one should be DQ-M but the additional v2 or v2l should not be there.
Make sure you get the antec high current gamer 750 w gold rating. There is a hcg 750w with bronze rating as well which is not good.
If you don't find the psu in shop then order it online.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jul 15, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Yes so that Deepcool one should be DQ-M but the additional v2 or v2l should not be there.
> Make sure you get the antec high current gamer 750 w gold rating. There is a hcg 750w with bronze rating as well which is not good.
> If you don't find the psu in shop then order it online.


Yes he has V2L only. I told him to find antec hcg gold only. Otherwise he said if didn't find then he will do the installation with his own psu and i will need to find psu on myself.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 15, 2021)

Get the psu online and take it to him and get it assembled in front of you.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jul 15, 2021)

I guess i can assemble psu later also na. Coz he will assemble pc with his own psu. If he didn't find antec hcg gold.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jul 16, 2021)

Guys plz suggest any other psu. As antec hcg is not available nearby pune or mumbai. With same budget of 7k range


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 16, 2021)

Corsair CV650 & save money, if GPU won't be something like RTX 3070.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jul 17, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Corsair CV650 & save money, if GPU won't be something like RTX 3070.


No no i dont want save money thr. But cant go above 8k


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 17, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> No no i dont want save money thr. But cant go above 8k


For Gold rated PSUs, the next best option in a way is CM MWE Gold, its 750W variant is 8.2k with some small sellers or Silverstone Strider Gold S at 8k:
Buy Online COOLER MASTER MWE GOLD 650 V2 FULL MODULAR SMPS MPE-6501-AFAAG-IN - in India
Amazon.in: Buy SilverStone Technology 750W Computer Power Supply PSU Fully Modular with 80 Plus Gold & 140mm Design Power Supply (SST-ST75F-GS-V3) Online at Low Prices in India | SilverStone Reviews & Ratings
These are tier B PSU.

Realistically you don't need 750W though. Even RTX 3070 has 650W as a recommended requirement. So, if you want Tier A 650W PSU, this MSI one is good:
Buy Online MSI MPG A650GF 650 WATT 80 PLUS GOLD CERTIFICATION FULLY MODULAR SMPS - in India
This one has a 10-year warranty vs 5 years in the other two.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jul 17, 2021)

Cooler master and Silverstone in Grey. 
Msi looks fine. Its in Blue


----------



## Techkon9 (Jul 17, 2021)

Guys this one look fine too. its in Tire A.

Thermaltake toughpower GF 750W 80plus gold. For 8.2k

*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...su-hydraulic-bearing-fan-ps-tpd-0750fnfagk-2/

And

*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...750w-80-plus-gold-certified-semi-modular-psu/MSI  A650GF

These are in Tier A. In Good Category
I am sending both these with MSI mag A650 to my IT guy

What you say?


----------



## aby geek (Jul 17, 2021)

Earthwatts is good but some EA models are made for china only by fsp those are in tier D.
 don't know about thermaltek and msi has some cablec issues according to reviews.
Check the reviews before take a call on smps. 
Beyond these corsair rm 650 is available for 9500 rs.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jul 17, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Earthwatts is good but some EA models are made for china only by fsp those are in tier D.
> don't know about thermaltek and msi has some cablec issues according to reviews.
> Check the reviews before take a call on smps.
> Beyond these corsair rm 650 is available for 9500 rs.


Ok will chk for earthwatts.. i think chinese version came to if that is wht it means. 
Will more for thermaltake.
For Msi also will chk for review
9.5k is very high


----------



## Techkon9 (Jul 17, 2021)

Techkon9 said:


> Guys this one look fine too. its in Tire A.
> 
> Thermaltake toughpower GF 750W 80plus gold. For 8.2k
> 
> ...


Sorry i posted GF but GF1 is mentioned as good


----------



## Techkon9 (Jul 19, 2021)

Its done Atlast guys.. Thanks Everyone specially abygeek,  omega44-xt
Its coming tommorow. Thanks for your constant feedbacks.

This is my Final Configuration bought:

CPU - AMD Ryzen 3900X

Mobo - Motherboard: MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk -  include both cpu and mb 60k

CPU cooler - Deepcool castle 240EX - 6.9k

M.2 SSD - WD SN550 500GB - 5.2k

HDD - WD/Seagate 1TB - 3k

PSU - MSI MPG A650 GF Gold - 7.5k

Cabinet - Deepcool Matrexx 55 4F - 5.1k

RAM: 16gb Adata xpg 3600mhz - 9.4k

GPU:  Temp GPU Asus GT710 2gb - 3.6k


----------

